# good stainless steel knife



## chasleem (Mar 24, 2009)

I use to use the 6 inch pro stainless from Sherman Williams and but i just broke my last one today. I talked to the rep at S.W. and he said he would look in to it for me. Well My question is have any of you found a good ss knife that has a nice handle, not one of those that have the 2 plastic half for a handle.


----------



## AboveAndBeyond (Dec 5, 2008)

i picked up the 7" stanley at home cheapo in a pinch, blade changes with the spin of the dial, definitely sturdy too


----------



## Muddauber (Nov 2, 2007)

AboveAndBeyond said:


> i picked up the 7" stanley at home cheapo in a pinch, blade changes with the spin of the dial, definitely sturdy too


 
:laughing::laughing::laughing::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Most of these guys don't know the difference between a drywall knife and a razor knife but still are experts when they get on the internut...:laughing:
BTW, the Hyde's have a lifetime warrant on their handles and blades.:whistling


----------



## Rx8 (Jan 3, 2009)

the 2 nice 6'' knives i did buy with the sturdy rubber handle still broke right at the top of the handle as the knife blade began. So imo dont spend the extra few bucks for a knife that will break in the same ammout of time.


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 24, 2009)

Brocktologist said:


> Most of these guys don't know the difference between a drywall knife and a razor knife but still are experts when they get on the internut...:laughing:
> BTW, the Hyde's have a lifetime warrant on their handles and blades.:whistling


I use a fixed blade stanly for cutting rock with, I don't know how long it is, suppose I could measue it.:jester::jester:


It's funny, on the job site, when someone mentions knife, I automatically know which one there talking about. Must be the many, many, many, years of expirence huh.:thumbsup:


----------



## chasleem (Mar 24, 2009)

I think i'm going to just try the hyde black and silver although the home depot here in town doesnt have the ss. I think i'm going to start a new line of amazing 6 inch stainless knifes. :whistling


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

We are talking the knife to apply mud with, right?? Don't think I would have ever thought that SW would have one stiff enough or flexible enough. You know, just right. Kinda like GoldBlatt, USG , Marshalltown, All Wall, or any of those guys. You can beat on a nail all day with USG knives and won't break the handle.


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey, check the paint det. at home depot, they have knives in both sections, many of my hydes I got in the paint section. Sheetrock has some nice ones with balanced handles. There supposed to fall handle first saving the blade. I'd check paint at lowes too, its weird they will have diff. knives in each section.


----------



## chasleem (Mar 24, 2009)

ya i dont know why they put stuff in the paint area. But they still dont have the ss but i ordered the sheetrock brand ss. i had the high carbon and liked it i just like ss better. thanks for the input guys. it was a nice welcome


----------



## muddymen (Feb 3, 2009)

I have always found ss knifes to be to stiff so even thought I don't like the rust factor blue steal is my choice...also I have found that the ss wears down faster??? You'd think it would be the other way around.
For any knife 6 and under I like hyde and 8 to 14 I like sheetrock(they are the most exspensve knifes I've seen) but I love them and they have a hamer head on all of them they make. Never had any luck with knifes bought from the Do it yourself stores


----------



## buildstrong009 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Good stainless steel knife*

There are loads available in the market the ones with handles.Online options are also many...try them too.


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

the 4x12 marshall town perma shape flat golden stainless steel trowel with the durasoft handle is the way to go with trowels, with knives ,i like the ones that rust because they losenup get more flexible after awhile. 
its good to carry a selection of knkives and trowels. :thumbup:


----------



## dave1 (Apr 1, 2009)

chasleem said:


> I think i'm going to just try the hyde black and silver although the home depot here in town doesnt have the ss. I think i'm going to start a new line of amazing 6 inch stainless knifes. :whistling


Try going to a web site called ALL DRYWALL they sell all drywall tools and more that is where we order all our materials such as knives, sanding sponges, stilts ect.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I think the Ginsu Knife is absolutely the best! 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUarASqrVnY


----------



## Olson Const. (Nov 20, 2008)

*6" Knife*

I suggest a Marshalltown 6" stainless-steel with the dura soft grip or the Hyde 6" stainless-steel. Don't like to waste time taking the rust off with a sanding sponge or running the risk of having a rust streak in my mud. The website is All-Wall.com for those who are wondering.


----------



## galla35 (Feb 27, 2009)

granted im no drywaller i like Marshalltown knife plus they say made in the usa, but there probably assembled in chiwan


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

I personally don't like the SS blades. I like the blue steel type. They flex more, and even though they are easy to rust.. are more manageable. I guess it is all personal pref. :thumbsup:


----------

